# skis 4 sale



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 15, 2005)

03-04 Head Monster i-m85 rail @186cm. TR.21.69m.
used, no binder.........$199.00
04-05 Head i-XRC-SW World cup @177cm. TR.16.6m.
used, no binder(stoned edeged-1deg base 3deg side waxed)..................$250.00
Line FX-7.3Ti @175cm tr 17m. 05 tyrolia binder FFd8  Din. 3.5-12
used....................$275.00 (heck the binder alone cost almost that much)
04-05 Volant Genesis Gold @175cm. New in wrapper.
........................$250.00
All skis are in great shape and have less than 7 days on the snow!
In need cash fast 2 pay 4 race skis.
Thanks 4 looking,
Paul Elliott


oh yeah i cant deside if i want to sell the Metron 11's one day on them....but the first $485.00 takes them(with binder)


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 16, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> 03-04 Head Monster i-m85 rail @186cm. TR.21.69m.
> used, no binder.........$199.00
> 04-05 Head i-XRC-SW World cup @177cm. TR.16.6m.
> used, no binder(stoned edeged-1deg base 3deg side waxed)..................$250.00
> ...




Hummm no bites...mabey i should tack on $100.oo to each ski....


----------



## teachski (Aug 17, 2005)

There are 5 pair of skis shown and the prices for only 4, I want to know about the 5th pair!  


Oops, I just saw the answer...too rich for my blood right now...I have not got paid since June 4th.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 18, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Hummm no bites...mabey i should tack on $100.oo to each ski....



U might want to try putting them up hear too.
http://forums.epicski.com/index.php
in there Ski Swap - Buy and Sell forum
I've sold skis here in the past. They'll get alot of views here.


----------



## NYCski (Aug 19, 2005)

Curious can you pull teh rails of the head monsters??  I would want to mount them tele?


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 19, 2005)

NYCski said:
			
		

> Curious can you pull teh rails of the head monsters??  I would want to mount them tele?


Yes you can pull the rails.
pm me and i will give you my home phone number.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 29, 2005)

The Metrons have been sold.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Sep 10, 2005)

monsters Sold!


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Metron 11s*



> oh yeah i cant deside if i want to sell the Metron 11's one day on them



Just curious, why did you want to sell the M:11s after only one day?  Were they that bad?  In you answer, please let me know what kind of skier you are and why you didn't like them.

I'm curious because I want to demo the Metron B5s and M:11s because so many people that ski the way I do just love the Metrons.

Thanks.


----------



## RossiSkier (Sep 28, 2005)

I think he has a pair of Metron B:5's and he M:11's aren't worthy anymore.  

Hey Blingy, those Volant's heavy?


----------

